Ask HN: How many devs open Terminal vs. Browser when you start your comp? - sriram_iyengar
======
rinze
Terminal & Firefox, at the same time. I am currently in a very small netbook
(and old EeePC with 1 GB RAM) and it cannot run much more than that. I read my
e-mail in mutt, my ttrss in newsbeuter, so with that and the browser I am
covered. Firefox has uBlock origin and NoScript, so it loads the bare basics
for each site I visit.

------
herbst
Terminator then Chrome.

